# Ladyfish and Snook



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I have read in several posts that ladyfish are supposed to be good bait for snook but can't find many details. What is a good size and do you use them live or dead? Seems to me like they would be pretty hard to keep on a hook when their live. What size hook and where do you hook them?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*All*

the ladyfish that i use and have seen use, are on the larger size. (Like the picture on the Tampa report) and some guys go even larger using a 5/0 circle hook right thru the upper lip and out the nose. Some guys hook them thru the back, it just depends on what you want the bait to do. But ladyfish don't stand up to lot of punishment, one hit and they are done. As you might tell, people that are using these large baits. Also have heavy gear when going after big Snook around bridges and docks. There is a reason these Snooks got this big and yes some people may catch them on smaller gear, but that isnt the nor. And if you are fishing in the Tampa area, the jewfish have gotten a taste for Snook and ladyfish. So its better to go to battle with something worth fighting these guys with.  And not a freshwater pole or reel But thats my opinion, but if you do go with large bait. Don't forget a big Snook will have to take some time eating a large bait. So he will knock the hell out of it. And you are going to have to "Wait" then hit him...Hit to early and he gone, hit to late and he got you wrap up around a couple of piling I learn this the hard way, and the ladyfish seem to be Snook candy on the west coast. They don't seen to go crazy for them here on the east coast.....hope this helps


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thanks JP*

Great advice.
Can they be kept alive at home? Are they good for any fish in particular as cut bait?


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

As cut bait, they are just as deadly on snook. Heads and middles will get the big guys.

I do the exact type of fishing that Jettypark is talking about. I have a 4/0 with 50 lb test on a 50 lb class rod and a jigmaster with 30 lb on a 25 lb rod. Believe me, the 4/0 is often not enough. I put on a 4-8 oz egg sinker and usually 80 or 100 lb leader. a 5/0-8/0 circle hook, just barely hook the ladyfish behind the upper and lower lips. Some guys harness a second circle hook and hook it under the back of the dorsal fin. Don't expect them to live long. If you don't catch a snook, there's a good chance you'll get hooked into a jewfish. And it hurts. but you won't believe the size snook you will hook into using a 14-18 inch ladyfish as bait. Bites will come quick most of the time, so I usually stuff the rod under my armpit with the spool engaged and ready to feel the burn. Snook are really clicker shy too. When I do leave the clicker on, I will get a lot of runs and drops as soon as the cliker goes off a little. The ladyfish will come back with no scales on  DOn't bother setting the drag, tighten it down as hard as you can with your bare hands. they'll still take drag, or else they'll take your rod.

I seriously doubt that you can keep a ladyfish alive at home. They stress too easily. I Can't even keep em alive in an aerated bucket for a few seconds while I rig up.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

12-15 inch ladyfish is what we use and a 30-80lb class rod with 80lb powerpro

a better bait is a 1-2lb shad and a bait that blows both of these out of the water by a long shot is a 10+inch goggle eye 

and a 30lb snook is not uncommon to hook into with either of these baits


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

cut ladyfish is awesome drum bait. I've hooked many lunkers, but only brought up a few (they can spool 300 yds 20 lb powerpro quickly). I'm not a west coast fisherman, but on the east coast live ladyfish work as great shark bait. I put a 20" on there and it tends to be found and inhaled by sharks before any snook at the inlets or beaches can find them.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I havent*

even try ladyfish on the east coast at all. I have a 30gallon livewell in the back of the truck So has far as keeping them alive, they last a little longer in that i have never try keeping ladyfish alive overnite. I think the reason sharks love them, is the smell they give off after awhile. (They seem to soften up pretty fast) and Yogai I have a beefup Uglystik, this thing can pull a truck 80spiderwire, with 100 to 130lb leaders...and my drag won't get any tigher....And they still take drag like it was nothing  I have a friend that live over there, and we just go from bridge to bridge. Hell we don't start till after 12 at nite. That when all the big boys come out to play I know i have gotten into a jewfish or two. I just didnt get a chance to see it. The fight was over in Seconds And i did get to see one guy bringing in about a ten pound Snook, then out of nowhere this brown Monster fish just came up, Water when flying all over the place. And then quiet!!! And i wasnt that close to it, and it still scarce the sh$t out of me The guy pack his stuff up and left, and that when my buddy told me "Jewfish".....and that was like three years ago, and they say there are even bigger ones. Around those bridges in Tampa and they love ladyfish also  Does anybody even know how are, the jewfish on the east coast doing. I know they have been caught further south of SI....


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Great advice*

Thanks for all the great advice guys. As usual you were all a big help.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ladyfish is also good for sharks because they are very oily like a cuda (cuda is great shark bait also)


----------

